# Weird dog positions



## akoshi

Hi i have just jad a brainwave once again lol well here it goes i thought we should post photos of our dogs sleeping in weird positions
here it goes lol
this is Luna in her everynight sleeping positiond:









thanks alot and enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Jayjay:


----------



## sarah.so

Heres my boy Thor where he sleeps! head on first stair! 

he really is nuts!


----------



## griffpan

aww these are brill, here's mine


----------



## staceyscats1

heres macy lol


----------



## akoshi

their are all extremely funny positions and very very wierd positions well done for posting and sharing your photos thanks alot


----------



## ellie_w

Here's shawnees favourite sleeping position


----------



## houndies

no image....


----------



## tashi

staceyscats1 said:


> heres macy lol


Thats not asleep thats passed out


----------



## Guest

These are older pics - but still cute!

Calli's 1st Discover Dogs at Crufts - it's all too much for a 6 month old!
View attachment 8223


A very young Emma cuddling an even younger Baggio
View attachment 8224


Ono and An'Me - we want to be together! (Still thinking of you running free at Rainbow Bridge Annie-Pannie)
View attachment 8225


Emma and Baggio cuddling again
View attachment 8226


----------



## Rosikus

Toby:


----------



## Guest

Foxy fell asleep like this after I finished drying her after her bath!


----------



## raindog

One of our new pups tipped up the water bowl and promptly went to sleep in it:










Addy, one of our first Siberians used to sleep on her back in very elegant fashion when she was pregnant:










Mick


----------

